# Milling vise stop



## Billh51 (Aug 31, 2017)

Made a small vise stop to help me out in a project I had going on. I made it from 1/2" aluminum and used some 5/16" shaft I salvaged former a printer. Sure made my project go much quicker.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice part stop, well done. 

Here's one I  made several years ago, it, too, clamps the to the back jaw, there are two set screws in the back, (not easy to find by feel) there's a set screw in the body, to adjust the position of the work piece. Its simple and unobtrusive. 




For some reason my camera focused on the way cover in back, not the part stop. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Dave Paine (Aug 31, 2017)

I made this one, but there are times when your style of stop may be easier to use.  Thanks for the reminder, I need to make one like yours.  Always good to have options for setup.


----------

